# MacGIMP



## CaptainFoo (Jul 29, 2001)

I actually bought the MacGIMP CD (www.macgimp.com), mainly just for checking it out and getting the X-Windows server since I already got PS. It was extremly easy to install, just double click the installation package.

On my iBook 2.0 (256 Mb RAM) it runs just fine. Unfortunately sometimes the keyboard stops responding (this should be fixed in the next update of xfree86), and the program occationally crashes. But for a first release I must say it looks extremly promissing!

I can really recommend trying it out! If not for the GIMP you can get it for X-Windows.


----------



## CaptainFoo (Jul 29, 2001)

Oops, this wasn't meant to be posted in a new thread, but in response to whitesaint's graphics program thread...

So why don't we make this an MacGIMP thread then... eh?


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 30, 2001)

lol -yea its fine.  I have a few comments to make on GIMP actually.  I am like the biggest Unix Newbie, and i tried installing MacGIMP and Xdarwin, and nothin would work.  I installed Xaqua, Xtools, and i would have to say Xtools worked the best.  Does anybody know if it's possible to run GIMP through Xtools??? thanks


----------

